# Carrera crossfire - e crank arms.



## Awal67 (10 Jun 2021)

Hi all.

New member here.

Looking for some help regarding replacement crank arms on my carrera crossfire e bike.

It's recently been into halfords to make use of the £50 government repair scheme and it came our worse for wear and probably worse than before it went in!

So Halford replaced my pedals( long story short I believe they have damaged the threading on the crank arm) as when I replaced these for the pedals I wanted it lasted a couple of miles before the new pedal came off and the thread on the left crank is almost stripped.

I've had a look at replacement crank arms online but can't seem to find the same one.

I need a left hand SR Suntour HESC which I believe is 170mm.
I've seen others that match the above but not the HESC bit so unsure if it would suffice or if it needs to be exact replacement.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gbb (10 Jun 2021)

Two, maybe three options, 
Personally i'd take it back immediately and show them what they have done and strongly suggest THEY need to source a replacement, which TBH, they should find a lot easier than you do.
Can they insert a helicoil, repair the stripped thread.
As its the non drive side and its a fairly standard square taper, it wouldnt be too hard to source a generic but not visually matching crankarm. One thing to watch out for in this case is the orientation of the square taper in relation to the crank arm, the square can be at 90 degrees or 45 degrees, you need to know. (maybe not described it well but there are two different types)


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Jun 2021)

Another vote for taking it back and complaining

They need to sort it themselves.
As it is Halfords you may have to push it a bit - some of their bike sections are fine - or better - but some seem to be a bit dodgy. Complain to Head Office or on Twitter if they try to push back!

Good luck


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2021)

They fit pedals. Pedal falls off. Parts now damaged. Go back to Halfords and go Schwarzenegger at them.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (10 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> They fit pedals. Pedal falls off. Parts now damaged. Go back to Halfords and go Schwarzenegger at them.


Subtle and understated - just as we expect!!!
I would make it plan B and start with a reasonable but firm attitude
and upgrade to full Arnie if there is no progress within a few minutes


----------



## Drago (10 Jun 2021)

I was thinking Arnie from the Jingle All the Way era. Start off jolly and chummy and get progressively angrier as required.


----------

